# Sheepshead on Fishbites



## Oyster (Jun 28, 2000)

Has anyone caught any sheepshead on Fishbites? If so, which flavor worked best?


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*bloodworms*

yep, despite my initial skeptism fishbites work just fine. i caught a few (barrier islands & obx). i had success using a rig that neil 
(blackbeard) gave me at one of his clinics. use a small hook,say a #4. that and the blood worm seems to be the ticket.


----------



## Oyster (Jun 28, 2000)

Thanks Ralph. I would have thought crab or clam would have been the best.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*crab v clam*

oyster, the whole synthetic bait thing made me suspicious at first. but the results i got using the bloodworms proved to be the all the proof i needed. don't get me wrong i am no fisherman [and i am not endorsing this product] , i'm just a guy that likes to fish. the crab and/or the claim flavored fishbites may work just as well. give it a shot and let me know. finally, with the price of natural bloodworms being what it is the fishbites are more of a value.


----------

